
Photos of the rise and fall of Apple - shawndumas
http://www.businessinsider.com/history-of-apple-in-photos-2017-3
======
labrador
tl;dr OP submitted a misleading title implying Apple is on the wrong track,
but then presented evidence supporting the opposite conclusion. Joke's on you,
those who think Apple is on the wrong track. Should be flagged for immaturity.

